# Foros Acerca del Foro Críticas y Sugerencias  Críticas a AgroFórum.pe

## Rabrindanat

Es demasiado complejo navegar en este foro, hay información muy buena y de hecho mejores voluntades por apoyar, pero la verdad, me da jaqueca lidiando con el banner que me pide registrarme una y otra vez, a pesar de que ya consigné el registro y todo lo solicitado, realmente me pone de mal humor. Me gustaría poder conocer la herramiento Xcelsius, pero renuncio a cualquier posibilidad de acceder... es demasiado para mi paciencia.... Saludos.Temas similares: 3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Universidad del Pacífico auspicia AgroFórum.pe ¡AgroFórum.pe cumplió 2 añitos de vida! Publicidad y Auspicios en AgroFórum.pe ¿Cómo publicar fotos en AgroFórum.pe?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Es demasiado complejo navegar en este foro, hay información muy buena y de hecho mejores voluntades por apoyar, pero la verdad, me da jaqueca lidiando con el banner que me pide registrarme una y otra vez, a pesar de que ya consigné el registro y todo lo solicitado, realmente me pone de mal humor. Me gustaría poder conocer la herramiento Xcelsius, pero renuncio a cualquier posibilidad de acceder... es demasiado para mi paciencia.... Saludos.

 Hola Rabrindanat:  
Si tuvieras alguito de paciencia y voluntad para aprender a utilizar una herramienta informática como ésta, te diría el simple error que estás cometiendo para que el banner te deje de aparecer y para que puedas acceder a toda la información que hay en ete foro, incluida la herramienta estadística Excelsius de *inform@cción* y todos los demás archivos adjuntos que se han publicado aquí. 
Por otra parte, tengo que reconocerte que este sistema no es el más sencillo de utilizar -menos para gente dedicada a la agricultura- si es que nunca has participado de un foro virtual por Internet; y puedo decirte que estoy seguro que nunca has participado de uno, por lo que te correspondería investigar un poco para entender cómo funcionan estos portales de intercambio de información virtual. 
Además, te dejaría el enlace a un par de foros nacionales para que veas cuántos peruanos sabemos utilizar este tipo de páginas, pero como te digo, has elegido mal el tema para plantear tu crítica y no tengo por qué desvirtuar el tema del usuario _inform__@__cción_ para responder a tus críticas; por lo que estoy moviendo tu mensaje y el mío al foro correspondiente después de enviarte la respuesta. 
Por último, debo reconocer también que cuando las cosas se me complican a mí con la tecnología, me pongo igual de irritado que tú y suelo mandar las cosas a rodar; pero en este caso ya no es mi problema, así que aprovecho para seguir tranquilo con mi vida. 
Saludos; y gracias por haber participado en AgroFórum.pe  :Smile:  
PD: Tu usuario va a seguir activado, a menos que me pidas que lo borre del sistema; por lo que te seguirán llegando correos de AgroFórum.pe. Como es muy complicado para ti el sistema, te dejo mi correo personal para que te puedas comunicar conmigo en caso desees hacerlo: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe

----------


## Jose I.G.

Estimados Todos, buenas tardes, sin duda alguna este foro es de mucha utilidad para todos los usuarios, quienes estamos constantemente tratando de aprender cada dìa sobre el tema central que es la AGRICULTURA, mi agradecimiento personal para todos los que contribuyen en el. No soy un experimentado en la materia, mi profesiòn es otra, radico y trabajo en Lima; pero tengo mucho interes y vision en dedicarle mas tiempo al sector, ya que estoy pròximo a desarrollar por primera vez en las tierras que posee mi padre (eriazas) en la zona norte del perù (Tumbes) un pequeño proyecto de siembra.
Espero contar en algùn momento con su valiosa experiencia. 
Un abrazo. 
Josè

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados Todos, buenas tardes, sin duda alguna este foro es de mucha utilidad para todos los usuarios, quienes estamos constantemente tratando de aprender cada dìa sobre el tema central que es la AGRICULTURA, mi agradecimiento personal para todos los que contribuyen en el. No soy un experimentado en la materia, mi profesiòn es otra, radico y trabajo en Lima; pero tengo mucho interes y vision en dedicarle mas tiempo al sector, ya que estoy pròximo a desarrollar por primera vez en las tierras que posee mi padre (eriazas) en la zona norte del perù (Tumbes) un pequeño proyecto de siembra.
> Espero contar en algùn momento con su valiosa experiencia. 
> Un abrazo. 
> Josè

 Estimado José: 
Muchas gracias por el comentario, y efectivamente, AgroFórum.pe es una herramienta pensada para quienes desean aprender o informarse acerca de los diversos temas involucrados en la agricultura de nuestro país.  
Considero que este foro en particular tiene para seguir creciendo mucho más, como precisamente lo venimos haciendo, por lo que seguramente se irá convirtiendo cada vez más en una herramienta indispensable para conseguir información de primera mano, es decir, de los agricultores mismos. 
De la misma manera, te comento que es una excelente herramienta de comercialización, pero que aún no viene siendo utilizada como deberían, por lo que espero que cada vez más veamos usuarios y/o empresas anunciando los productos y servicios que tienen disponibles para los clientes de aquí y del resto del mundo. 
Finalmente, te comento que por una cuestión de orden de la información, he movido tu respuesta a este tema que es para hacer críticas -positivas o negativas- a AgroFórum.pe. Por eso, te recomiendo que tus respuestas estén bien ubicadas y que trates de no desviar el tema de discusión, para no afectar a los demás usuarios que también participan en él. 
Te vuelvo a reiterar mi agradecimiento por las palabras, y te agrdezco también por particpar en AgroFórum.pe; ya que cada usuario y cada una de sus particpaciones, hacen que este foro crezca en tamaño y en utilidad. Y recuerda que hoy día puedes ser tú el que aprendas, por lo que mañana podrías ser tú también el que ayude a los nuevos usuarios, a aprender más sobre la actividad agropecuaria nacional. 
Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
Definitivamente, este foro permite obtener información de diferentes cultivos y emprendimientos desde diferentes puntos del páís y diversas experiencias.
Creo que la crítica es importante. Recuerdo un jefe chileno que me enseñó algo una oportunidad cuando tuve un problema de campo. El me dijo _¿... ok Angelo, ya me dijiste el problema, ahora puedes darme las solouciones...????._ Claro que tenía las soluciones y se las dije después de su pregunta. Entonces me dijo "._..cuando vengas con un problema, ven siempre con tus propuestas de solución también..."_ 
Creo que eso debe ser el espíritu del foro. Ser propositivo, proactivo. Pero no está demás hacer un feedback, sobre todo entre los que usamos más el foro , con la finlaidad de poder dar sugerencias en conscenso sobre como podríamos mejorar. Se trata de construir pues, sobre lo que ya existe, no patear el tablero.   
Saludos molineros 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Rabrindanat: 
Te escribo porque ayer me ocurrió exactamente lo que me explicaste a través de mi correo personal, por lo que efectivamente tenías razón acerca del problema que se te presentaba al tratar de ingresar al foro con tu usuario y contraseña (Recién al tercer intento reconocía mi usuario y mi contraseña, aún cuando aparecía el mensaje de bienvenida). 
Al respecto te comento que no tengo idea a qué se deba excatamente, pero tengo la impresión que se debe a algún conflicto entre el sistema y la verisón de Internet Explorer que utilizas en tu computadors, aunque no estoy totalmente seguro de ello, porque también me ocurríua cuando abría el portal a través de Firefox. 
Si no es eso, algo ocurre con tu computadora y la lap top de mi amigo, pues en mi computadora y en muchas otras no me ocurre el mismo problema. Fíjate por favor, si en otras computadoras te sucede lo mismo, porque de lo contrario se podría deducir que algo con dichas computadoras genera el conflicto. 
Voy a investigar este problema para ver si existe alguna solución posible. De lo contrario, espero que en la próxima actualización del sistema, deje de ocurrir este error.  
Disculpa las molestias ocasionadas  :Embarrassment:  
Saludos

----------


## Jose I.G.

Muchas gracias Bruno. 
Seguiremos en contacto 
Saludos.

----------

